# Chromium NaCl Flash



## kpedersen (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello,

According to http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNzc

Adobe is dropping the original flash plugin for linux and replacing it with one that runs using the PPAPI (native client).

My understanding is that currently NaCL is tied to processor architecture rather than operating system (until the Portable NaCL is finished) so does this mean that the same plugin should work on FreeBSD's chrome browser (when version 20 has been ported)?

That would be quite cool because frankly I still prefer flash to javascript when it comes to web players, language, tools etc..


----------

